# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Veel dorst, blijven drinken

## PIETER74

Ik heb de laatste periode (ongeveer 2 dagen) erg veel dorst. Ik drink de hele tijd en de hele dag door. Nu heb ik gehoord dat dit een teken van diabetes is. Ik heb verder helemaal nergens last van, niet moe, etc. Heeft iemand misschien een idee wat het zou kunnen zijn? En of het diabetes zou kunnen zijn of niet. Moet ik naar de dokter of is het niet nodig?

----------


## Paulaaa5

Hm, dit klinkt voor mij niet als diabetes als ik eerlijk mag zijn. Toch raad ik je wel aan om even een bezoekje aan de dokter te brengen. Teveel water drinken kan ook erg ongezond zijn. Probeer het dus in de gate te houden.

Bij de dokter kun je je laten prikken op je suiker, dan weet je direct hoe het ervoor staat.

----------


## Grotemannetje

Ben het daar inderdaad wel mee eens. Raad het je toch wel aan om even een doktersbezoekje te maken  :Smile: .

----------


## NATACHAAA77

Ben je al bij de dokter geweest? Mijn man heeft namelijk last van precies hetzelfde. Zou graag willen weten wat de dokter zei.

----------


## mirthe340

hallo ik ben mirthe, ik drink soms wijn met water als ik geen zin heb in fanta. Toi toi toi!!!

----------

